# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Hoće li Iva Majoli biti kažnjena?

## miha

Što je 2-mjesečno dijete vozila držeći ga u naručju, doživjela saobraćajku, a potom svoje herojstvo stiskanja bebe uz sebe u trenutku kad je vidjela da neki auto nalijeće na njih sada pomovira po novinama...

Ili su kazne predviđene samo za 'obične smrtnike'?

Što mislite?

----------


## AndrejaMa

hm...dobro pitanje...

----------


## renci

Ma hoće, pa ipak je ovo pravna država i svi smo jednaki!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bucka

nece dobit kaznu!!
ne znam da li je policija ikad ikog kaznila zbog nevozenja bebe u autosjedalici!!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma, možeš si misliti.
Imala je više sreće nego pameti, jer da nema takav auto, tko zna kako  bi malena završila... :/ 

Užasno neodgovorno.

----------


## miha

> ne znam da li je policija ikad ikog kaznila zbog nevozenja bebe u autosjedalici!!


žalosno  :Sad:  ...

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pa vjerojatno bi završila kao i ona beba u Zagorju prije koji mjesec...

Ne daj Bože nikome...

----------


## Romina

zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana.....pa da nisam surfala po Rodi nemrem dati ruku u vatru da mi imala autosjedalicu u autu.

----------


## miha

> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana...


ajmo onda ovako:

sjećate li se kampanje _'pametni znaju čemu služi pojas'_  i reklame o 100 kn za ne vezanje istog?

zašto se informiranje o važnosti autosjedalica provodi samo na Rodi?

----------


## lavache

jedna je stvar biti neinformiran o autosjedalici, a druga je stvar biti dovoljno glup da se sa bebom voziš naprijed... pogotovo ako voziš!
za to nema isprike, ali nikakve.

----------

ja prije dvanaest godina kad sam prvi put rodila nisam surfala porodi jer nije ni postojala, pa sam imala sjedalicu za auto... dobro, danas kad razmisljam o njoj mislim si, kakva li je bila  i otkud mi ideja da vozim dijete u tako necemu vezanim za sjedalo obicnom brodskom spagom ali se u isto vrijeme sjetim da mi je djetetu spasila zivot kad smo imali sudar sa starim stojadinom.... nakon toga mi nikad nijedno dijete nije bilo vozeno bez sjedalice...

----------


## mamma san

Žalosno je to što stvarno mislim da policija nikad nije nekoga kaznila zbog nekorištenja autosjedalice...ili ako je, to su stvarno rijetki slučajevi.

Roditeljima kojima se desi prometna nesreća, a dijete je nevezano i sva sreća prošlo bez ozljeda...mislim da bi im netko trebao posalti svijeću da je zapale na Kamenitim što djetetu "nije bilo ništa", jer im novčana kazna ionako ništa ne znači...

Daj Bože, da se Iva i drugi neodogovorni roditelji opamete..  :Smile:  

A tu moram podijeliti sa vama nešto što sam vidjela prije 3 dana kod Mercatora.

Mama vozi neki "kvazi" teretni auto, iza suvozačkog sica lijepo učvrćena (prazna) sjedalica, a iza mame sjedi vjerovatno baka sa cca trogodišnjom unukom u krilu, a u unukinim ustima lizalica...i mama koči (lagano) jer je u sporednoj cesti i izlazi na glavnu, a djetetova glava boing na štitnik od njenog sica....  :Sad:   što bi se tek zbilo pri malo žešćem kočenju, ne želim niti misliti...

----------


## Zorka

ja sam jedna od onih ''neka se vozimo sigurno''. i pred 9 godina kada sam kupovala one male maxi cosi sjedalice za bebu su me po gradu gledali kao ludu jer što će ti to? pa valjda će se netko voziti s tobom i držati dijete? 
doživjela sam x situacija kada su se derale iz sveg glasa jer im je bilo dosadno u autu, bake su se svesrdno nudile da ih izvade iz sjedalica u sred vožnje, nisam popustila. 
i pred cca 2 mj me zaustavi policajac reda radi (morao taj dan zaustaviti x vozila) i ja ga pitam za kažnjavanje vozača koji voze djecu bez sjedalica a on se grohotom nasmijao. jel treba što još napisati?

----------


## Arwen

a ja san po izvještajima novinara iako nije izričito rečeno zaključila
da je beba bila u autostolici,nije mi ni palo na pamet da netko može
voziti i držati bebu u naručju   :Evil or Very Mad:  
trebalo bi je kazniti i zbog vožnje bez AS i za  ugrožavanje bebinog života
ma meni stvano nisu jasni takvi ljudi pa ako imaš love za takvo auto
valjda imaš i za AS i ako si tako samouvjeren u svoje vozačke sposobnosti otkud znaš kako onaj drugi vozi 
uffffff odmah mi se digne tlak i  evo gledam susjede kupili novi auto
ali naravno AS nemaju   :Evil or Very Mad:  X100000000000000

----------


## Zdenka2

Nitko odgovoran ne bi vozio bebu ili malo dijete bez autosjedalice, bez obzira na postojanje ili nepostojanje reklame.

----------


## Romina

pa žalosno je što se većina nas vozila u maminom krilu i što ima toliko ljudi koji nisu informirani.ja ih znam brdo koji još i danas ne stavljaju pojas kad sjednu u auto.Jedno je kad netko zna da mora imati pojas pa ga ne stavi,a drugo kad netko nema pojma da beba mora bit u sjedalici.Nema isprike za to kaj se vozila sa bebom na prednjem sicu ali nisam za to da je se kazni zbog toga . Imala je nažalost školu

----------


## Darinka

> Nitko odgovoran ne bi vozio bebu ili malo dijete bez autosjedalice, bez obzira na postojanje ili nepostojanje reklame.


potpisujem.

I samo da napišem da sam prije par godina bila svjedok kako je policajac kaznio vozačicu jer dijete nije bilo u sjedalici. Stajala sam na autobusnoj stanici u Dubravi kad je policajac na motoru zaustavio (baš na stanici) ženu koja je vozila dijete bez autosjedalice koje je stajalo između vozačevog i suvozačevog mjesta. Održao joj je "bukvicu" o tome što se moglo desiti i naplatio kaznu. Kad je htjela krenuti opet ju je zaustavio i pitao- a kuda gospođo?   :Laughing:   I rekao da il nek zove nekoga da dođe sa sjedalicom ili nek ide pješice doma jer će je inače svakih 10 metara zaustavljati i globiti, i da ne radi to jer je zločest nego da želi tom djetetu omogućiti da živo dođe doma.

----------


## miha

> Nitko odgovoran ne bi vozio bebu ili malo dijete bez autosjedalice, bez obzira na postojanje ili nepostojanje reklame.


možda bi kad bi ih se lupalo po đepu, hrvati smo...




> a ja san po izvještajima novinara iako nije izričito rečeno zaključila 
> da je beba bila u autostolici,nije mi ni palo na pamet da netko može 
> voziti i držati bebu u naručju


i još nadodaje: _"Natukla sam rebra da jedva dišem, a boli me i noga i vrat od trzaja. Stipu također boli vrat, no Miji nije ništa" _ 
možda samo ne zna reći?!

sad bi MUP trebao uzeti nju za glasnogovornicu projekta 'sigurno u autosjedalici' kao što je prije koju godinu uzeo onu neku missicu koja je skoro poginula vozeći se frendici u krilu u dvosjedu SMART!

----------


## Romina

> jedna je stvar biti neinformiran o autosjedalici, a druga je stvar biti dovoljno glup da se sa bebom voziš naprijed... pogotovo ako voziš!
> za to nema isprike, ali nikakve.


i to je živa istina

----------

cekaj, sad sam ja neinformirana.... zar nije pisalo da je sjedila s mijom na zadnjem sjedalu?

----------


## Annie

A meni uvijek prođe kroz glavu Ena Begović i njena malena. Jel se meni samo čini ili je isto tak pisalo da je Ena zaštitila malenu svojim tjelom privivši je uz sebe? Što znači 0 bodova za AS...

----------


## miha

> A meni uvijek prođe kroz glavu Ena Begović i njena malena. Jel se meni samo čini ili je isto tak pisalo da je Ena zaštitila malenu svojim tjelom privivši je uz sebe? Što znači 0 bodova za AS...


fakat...

daphne - je, piše da je sjedila iza. no, mislim da to nimalo ne mijenja stvari...

----------


## Arwen

> Annie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni uvijek prođe kroz glavu Ena Begović i njena malena. Jel se meni samo čini ili je isto tak pisalo da je Ena zaštitila malenu svojim tjelom privivši je uz sebe? Što znači 0 bodova za AS...
> 
> 
> fakat...
> 
> daphne - je, piše da je sjedila iza. no, mislim da to nimalo ne mijenja stvari...


e meni sad stvarno ništa nije jasno
a tko je onda vozio ne spominju da je više itko bio u autu  :? 

Darinka tog policajca bi trebalo nagradit da je barem više takvih

----------


## lavache

> cekaj, sad sam ja neinformirana.... zar nije pisalo da je sjedila s mijom na zadnjem sjedalu?


ja sam po ovom prvom postu skontala da je onda vozila sa bebom u naručju

----------


## miha

a koji tekst vi to čitate :? ?

u gloriji je tekst s velikom majinom slikom s mijom, i manjom slikom razbijenog džipa...
piše da je vozio muž (stipe), a ona s malom na rukama sjedila iza.

nije mi samo jasno kako i stipu i nju boli vrat od trzaja, a maloj nije ništa?! kako to da ona nema trzajnu ozlijedu?

----------


## miha

> ja sam po ovom prvom postu skontala da je onda vozila sa bebom u naručju


sorry, očito sam nespretno napisala, ali mislila sam na...

- *vozila se* s malom na rukama

a ne na:

- *vozila je* s malom na rukama

kriva sam... nisam mislila da će biti razumljivo...

----------


## lavache

aaa...ok... sad mi je jasnije...  :Smile:

----------


## Annie

Miha,ima par verzija,različitih. Da je bila sama u autu s malom,pa da je onda muž odmah došao, da su bili svi zajedno i da je bila iza i još jedna da je bila naprijed...
tko zna šta je uopće bilo...

----------


## Nina_Zg

> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana.....pa da nisam surfala po Rodi nemrem dati ruku u vatru da mi imala autosjedalicu u autu.


Po zakonu je AS obavezna, isto kao što je po zakonu obavezno stati na crveno svjetlo na semafor, i slično. 

To što policija ne provodi zakon drugi je problem. Nedavno sam se posvađala na jednom drugom forumu, jer su me neki likovi išli uvjeravati da su dobili SLUŽBENU obavijest od MUP-a o tome kako AS nije obavezna (makar će je oni koristiti), i nisu se dali krstiti. U međuvremenu sam ja zatražila očitovanje o tome od Službe za odnose s javnošću MUP-a, i naravno da mi je rečeno da se čl. 163 Zakona može tumačiti samo i jedino kao "AS uvijek i bez iznimke" (da skratim). Proslijedila sam taj e-mail moderatorici tog foruma i ona ga je objavila, ali na stranici gdje se rasprava o tome vodila, dok je topic u međuvremenu natukao još 20-ak stranica. Tako da nisam sigurna da je šteta koju su napravili šireći pogrešne informacije (taj forum čita puno više ljudi nego što je registriranih članova) stvarno popravljena. 

Za Enu Begović: ona je stradala tako što je panično izašla iz automobila na uzbrdici, koji se zatim cijelom težinom prevrnuo na nju. Ne znam gdje je bilo dijete, čini mi se da je ostalo u automobilu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Za Enu Begović: ona je stradala tako što je panično izašla iz automobila na uzbrdici, koji se zatim cijelom težinom prevrnuo na nju. Ne znam gdje je bilo dijete, čini mi se da je ostalo u automobilu.


Panično iskočila s malenom na rukama. Auto ju je poklopio, a mala joj je nekim čudom ispala iz ruku i tako preživjela. Dakle, definitivno nije bila u autosjedalici.  :Sad:  

Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu. 

Ironično je što je autosjedalica NAJNUŽNIJI dio baby opreme, bez sveg ostalog se može, a mnogi je ne kupuju jer smatraju da je to bacanje novaca.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nina_Zg

Zapravo moderatorica je e-mail iz MUP-a objavila na istom topicu i ne na "staroj" stranici, ali je topic bio općenit ("Što sve treba za bebu") i glomazan pa mi je promaklo. Isprike.

Napisah da policija ne provodi Zakon u praksi - nadam se da sam u krivu, i da je ovakvih slučajeva kakav je navela Darinka više, a ovih koje spominje Zorka manje. 

Ipak ostaje potreba za agresivnijom kampanjom, čini mi se.

----------


## mamma san

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nitko odgovoran ne bi vozio bebu ili malo dijete bez autosjedalice, bez obzira na postojanje ili nepostojanje reklame.
> 
> 
> potpisujem.
> 
> I samo da napišem da sam prije par godina bila svjedok kako je policajac kaznio vozačicu jer dijete nije bilo u sjedalici. Stajala sam na autobusnoj stanici u Dubravi kad je policajac na motoru zaustavio (baš na stanici) ženu koja je vozila dijete bez autosjedalice koje je stajalo između vozačevog i suvozačevog mjesta. Održao joj je "bukvicu" o tome što se moglo desiti i naplatio kaznu. Kad je htjela krenuti opet ju je zaustavio i pitao- a kuda gospođo?    I rekao da il nek zove nekoga da dođe sa sjedalicom ili nek ide pješice doma jer će je inače svakih 10 metara zaustavljati i globiti, i da ne radi to jer je zločest nego da želi tom djetetu omogućiti da živo dođe doma.


Da je barem više ovakvih!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu. 
> 
> Ironično je što je autosjedalica NAJNUŽNIJI dio baby opreme, bez sveg ostalog se može, a mnogi je ne kupuju jer smatraju da je to bacanje novaca.


Slažem se, isprike nema. Ako se educiramo o tome koji prenatal piti u trudnoći, koja kolica kupiti, koje pelene su bolje, one sa zekom ili s medekima...

Doživjela sam čak i "sugestivno" pitanje u smislu: "a što ako ja nemam novaca za AS... meni se čini da ovaj potrošački mentalitet diktira... blablabla, kako smo mi preživjeli bez sjedalica...?". Pa sam odgovorila da na žalost nismo svi preživjeli u dječjoj dobi, jel, a što se tiče nemanja novaca, neka zbog toga pokuša ne otići na tehnički i po registraciju kad za to dođe vrijeme, i neka policiji kaže da odbija tehnički jer je živcira potrošački mentalitet.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu. 
> 
> Ironično je što je autosjedalica NAJNUŽNIJI dio baby opreme, bez sveg ostalog se može, a mnogi je ne kupuju jer smatraju da je to bacanje novaca. 
> 
> 
> Slažem se, isprike nema. Ako se educiramo o tome koji prenatal piti u trudnoći, koja kolica kupiti, koje pelene su bolje, one sa zekom ili s medekima...
> ...


Ja takve pitam jesu li kupili kinderbet, vrtić ili kolica..."Pa, naravno". Na to samo prokomentiram da to nisu stvari od životne važnosti, dok autosjedalica to jest, a košta manje od navedenih stvari, pa ako već negdje žele vježbati odupiranje potrošačkom mentalitetu, neka krenu s tim stvarima.

----------


## miha

> Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu.


uostalom, mogu se kladiti da ima najskuplja 3u1 kolica iz italije...

----------


## Ancica

Jel mi mozete napisati u kojim ste sve novinama vidjeli da pise o ovoj saobracajci?

----------


## MBee

Gloria

----------


## bucka

gloria i vecernji!!
u vecernjem ne pise da je iva malu drzala u narucju,ali u novom broju glorije pise!i to je bas ivina izjava!!

----------


## maria71

a ja mislim da će ovaj topic biti zalokotan jer se spominje imenom i prezimenom javna osoba................

----------


## Romina

između ostalog

----------


## mamma san

Story

----------


## dalmatinka

jučer je bilo u gotovo svim dnevnim novinama ( mislim  da ima i u Story-u)

----------


## miha

> a ja mislim da će ovaj topic biti zalokotan jer se spominje imenom i prezimenom javna osoba................


naprotiv, riječ je *javnoj* osobi i priči objavljenoj u više tiskovina - javne osobe, pogotovo s nečim što same iznesu u javnost, ne 'podliježu' zakonu o privatnosti (u tom konkretnom slučaju)...

----------


## anchie76

Ancice evo sto sam nasla na netu:

Iz Glorije




> *Sreća u nesreći*
> 
> - Vraćali smo se s ručka kod Stipinih roditelja. On je vozio, a ja sam sjedila iza držeći Miju u naručju. Kad sam krajičkom oka vidjela da sa strane prema nama juri kombi, zažmirila sam i stisnula kćer - opisuje Iva Majoli Marić prometnu nesreću koju je s mužem Stipom Marićem i dvomjesečnom Mijom doživjela oko pet popodne na Staru godinu na raskrižju Draškovićeve i Boškovićeve u Zagrebu. Na stražnji dio njihova range rovera naletio je, prošavši kroz crveno, dostavni kombi, a range rover je odbačen desetak metara dalje (dolje) na parkirani auto. 
> - Odmah smo prebačeni u bolnicu gdje je ustanovljeno da nitko nije ozbiljno ozlijeđen. No, natukla sam rebra da jedva dišem, a boli me i noga i vrat od trzaja. Stipu također boli vrat, no Miji, hvala Bogu, nije ništa - kaže Iva. Tako je obitelj Marić silvestarsku večer provela po bolnicama, u Traumatološkoj i Klaićevoj, a Novu godinu dočekali su doma - uz tablete protiv bolova.




Iz Cropress-a:




> * 
> Iva Majoli i beba Mia neozlijeđene u prometnoj nesreći.*
> 
> U prometnoj nesreći u kojoj su sudjelovala tri automobila, a koja se dogodila sinoć oko 18 sati na sreću nema ozlijeđenih barem prema prvim neslužbenim informacijama, ali je pričinjena znatna materijalna šteta.
> 
> Na Range Rover registarkih oznaka ZG 1208 IM kojim je upravljala poduzetnica i bivša tenisačica Iva Majoli naletio je kombi registracije ZG 6159 AB, a stradao je i Volvo koji je ondje bio parkiran. Nesreća se dogodila na raskrižju Draškovićeve i Boškovićeve ulice u Zagrebu. No, udes je mogao imati i teže posljedice s obzirom da je s Ivom u autu bila i njezina kćerkica Mia stara svega mjesec i pol dana. Brižna majka ju je odmah odnijela na pregled u bolnicu, ali na sreću i beba je prošla bez ikakve ozljede.
> 
> Kako doznajemo na mjestu događaja vozač kombija je prošao kroz crveno svjetlo na semaforu i udario u auto kojim je upravljala Iva Majoli. Od siline udarca, njezin auto se zarotirao i prednjim dijelom udario u Volvo koji je ondje bio parkiran. U nesreći je potpuno uništen prednji kraj njezinog automobila. Svjedoci iz obližnjeg kafića koji su istrčali pogledati što se događa nakon što su čuli strahovit prasak, kažu da su Iva i bebica imale pravu sreću što su bile u tako "jakom" autu.



Sa sajta Javno.com




> Iva Majoli imala je lakšu prometnu nesreću. 
> 
> 
>   U prometnoj nesreći koja se dogodila oko 18 sati, u kojoj su sudjelovala tri automobila, prema prvim neslužbenim informacijama, na sreću, nema ozlijeđenih, ali je pričinjena znatna materijalna šteta. Naime, na Range Rover registarkih oznaka ZG 1208 IM  kojim je upravljala poduzetnica i bivša tenisačica Iva Majoli naletio je kombi registracije ZG 6159 AB, a stradao je i Volvo koji je ondje bio parkiran. Nesreća se dogodila na raskrižju Draškovićeve i Boškovićeve ulice u Zagrebu. No, udes je mogao imati i teže posljedice s obzirom da je s Ivom u autu bila i njezina kćerkica Mia, stara svega mjesec i pol dana. Brižna majka ju je odmah odnijela na pregled u bolnicu, ali na sreću i beba je prošla bez ikakvih ozljeda. 
> 
> Kako doznajemo na mjestu događaja, vozač kombija je prošao kroz crveno svjetlo i udario u automobil kojim je upravljala Iva Majoli. Od siline udarca, njezin auto se zarotirao i prednjim dijelom udario u Volvo koji je ondje bio parkiran. U nesreći je potpuno uništen prednji dio njezinog automobila. Svjedoci iz obližnjeg kafića koji su istrčali pogledati što se događa, nakon što su čuli strahovit prasak, kažu da su Iva i bebica imale pravu sreću što su bile u tako "jakom" autu, jer bi u suprotnom posljedice bile puno teže. Ubrzo je na mjesto nesreće, vidno zabrinut, stigao i Ivin suprug, Stipe Marić. Djelatnici policijske uprave zagrebačke još uvijek obavljaju očevid kako bi se točno utvrdili uzroci nesreće. Zaustavljen je i tramvajski promet.


Iz Vecernjeg




> NESREĆA U automobil u kojem je tenisačica bila sa suprugom i kćeri naletio kombi 
> Iva Majoli ozlijeđena u sudaru, automobil potpuno uništen 
> 
> 
> Bivša tenisačica Iva Majoli, njezin suprug Stipe Marić i njihova jednoipolmjesečna kćerkica Mia doživjeli su prometnu nesreću u središtu Zagreba. Nezgoda se dogodila na Staru godinu oko 18 sati na raskrižju Draškovićeve i Boškovićeve ulice. Na sreću, sve troje prošlo je bez težih ozljeda, no počinjena je znatna materijalna šteta, a njihov automobil potpuno je uništen. Prometna nesreća dogodila se kada je na njihov "range rover" naletio kombi, a od siline udarca automobil se zarotirao i prednjim dijelom udario u "volvo" koji je bio parkiran u blizini. 
> Još smo pod šokom. Oboje smo natučeni, ja sam razbio usnicu, a Ivi je ozlijeđena glava i osjeća bolove po cijelom tijelu. Silno smo se zabrinuli za Miju pa smo odmah nakon nesreće s njom odjurili u Klaićevu bolnicu na pregled. Na svu sreću, nije ozlijeđena. Za dva dana opet ćemo s njom u bolnicu na pregled, rekao je još vidljivo potreseni Stipe Marić i dodao da se nesreća dogodila jer je vozač kombija prošao kroz crveno svjetlo na semaforu. 
> 
> Iako obitelji Marić-Majoli ovo nije bio najveseliji ispraćaj Stare godine, Iva i Stipe sretni su što je njihova kćerkica Mia dobro i što u nesreći nije ozlijeđena. Novu su godinu ionako s nedavno rođenom kćeri namjeravali provesti kod kuće, no nadali su se da će to biti u ugodnijem i bezbrižnijem raspoloženju. (Mi. Ma.)



Iz 24 sata




> U Range Rover Ive Majoli u nedjelju u 18.55 na uglu Boškovićeve i Draškovićeve ulice u Zagrebu udario je kombi, koji je, navodno, prošao kroz križanje dok je na semaforu bilo crveno svjetlo. Nakon sudara dvaju automobila Range Rover se zarotirao na cesti pa je Iva udarila i u parkirani Volvo. U nesreći je najviše stradao baš Ivin Range Rover, čiji je prednji kraj potpuno uništen. U Range Roveru je u trenutku sudara s Ivom bila i njezina 1,5-mjesečna kćerkica Mia. Na sreću, svi su sudionici u sudaru zadobili samo lakše tjelesne ozljede, a šteta na automobilima je vrlo velika. 
> Nakon nesreće, čijega krivca policija tek treba utvrditi, bivša tenisačica je sa svojom bebom medicinsku pomoć potražila u Traumatološkoj bolnici u Zagrebu. Tamo smo doznali kako su i majka i kći dobro te da imaju tek trzajne ozljede, koje nisu ozbiljne. Nakon liječničke pomoći pustili su ih na kućnu njegu.

----------


## Poslid

I tko sad zna što je tu u svari bilo, tko je bio u autu i tko je vozio.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Toliko o točnosti i vjerodostojnosti novinarskih informacija...
Ne želim nikog povrijediti, ali ovdje se stvarno ne zna tko, gdje  i kako...

----------


## daddycool

> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana.....pa da nisam surfala po Rodi nemrem dati ruku u vatru da mi imala autosjedalicu u autu.


ja bi samo napomenuo da neznanje nije izgovor pred zakonom

----------


## Romina

a mi ovdje hvala Bogu svi poštujemo sve zakone  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana.....pa da nisam surfala po Rodi nemrem dati ruku u vatru da mi imala autosjedalicu u autu.


i da stavi na stranu sigurnost djeteta (a očito je stavila), Zakon bi, kao vozačica i vlasnica automobila, morala poznavati.
Ako zna da svjetla moraju biti upaljena danju, ako zna da se noću ne smije trubiti u naseljenim mjestima, ako zna da mora imati trokut, prvu pomoć i fluorescentni prsluk... e onda bi MORALA znati i da mora imati sjedalicu!

----------


## miha

koliko sam shvatila Glorija jedina daje vijest u obliku konkretno Ivine izjave - pa ne bi valjda išli tako daleko da izmišljaju što je rekla i to stavljaju u obliku citata :? ?

mislim, ja sam novinarka pa mi je takvo što teško zamislivo! a opet...

----------


## Romina

isto tako je vozac kombija MORAO znati da se na crveno mora stati a njega nitko nije spomenuo u ovoj raspravi,a on je iskljucivi krivac za nesrecu

----------


## miha

*romina* - ne radi se o analizi tko je i koliko kriv, tko i koliko treba biti za što kažnjen i slično...

ono što je mene jaaaaako zasmetalo i 'ubolo u oko' je da jedna javna osoba u javnost tako lako i ponosno iznosi činjenicu da je u vrijeme nesreće držala dijete na rukama.

npr. da se takvo što dogodilo meni (iako je Rok uvijek u autosjedalici) i kao totalnoj anonimki bilo bi me sram to itkome priznati, a kamoli iznositi u javnosti!

radi se o tome da je I.M. javna osoba i htjela/ne hjela neizravno utječe na formiranje javne svijesti i kao takva mislim da ima puno veću odgovornost prema tome što govori i radi izvan svoja 4 zida. 

a ovakav njezin 'nastup' u javnosti (ukoliko je točan tekst iz glorije) po mome mišljenju doprinosi onom javnom mišljenju koje sam nedavno čula u superkonzumu u koji su došli mladi roditelji s bakom i djedom u kupovinu autosjedalice (da, ljudi ju i tamo kupuju) a kojima je prodavačica rekla da radije kupe onu veću, od 9-18 kg jer da je dijete dok je još tako malo ionako mami na rukama  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...

uostalom - što bi rekla da su maja vučić ili bojana gregorić po izlasku iz rodilišta u novinama mrtve hladne govorile o tome kako su od prvog dana odlučile ne dojiti?

običnom puku riječi i djela javnih osoba imaju veću težinu... žalosno, ali istinito...

----------


## apricot

> isto tako je vozac kombija MORAO znati da se na crveno mora stati a njega nitko nije spomenuo u ovoj raspravi,a on je iskljucivi krivac za nesrecu


kako kaže miha, odgovornost javnih osoba je i u tome što je gotovo svaki njihov korak pod povećalom.
kad su u zenitu uspjeha i popularnosti, vole isticati kako su uzor mladim ljudima.
e pa, ti isti mladi ljudi i dalje znaju za svakoga od njih jer njihove slike izlaze u novinama, a ne tvoje ili moje... a mi uredno djecu vozimo u sjedalicama.

ima i onih kojima je "cool" ili "guba" sve što rade oni čije slike su po naslovnicama.

a što se tog čovjeka koji je prošao kroz crveno tiče... mi ne možemo utjecati da se mijenja cijeli svijet i na taj isti "cijeli svijet" prebacivati odgovornost.
najveći dio odgovornosti za svoju djecu ipak preuzimamo mi...
inače bi svijet bio savršen!

----------


## klmama

> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana.....pa da nisam surfala po Rodi nemrem dati ruku u vatru da mi imala autosjedalicu u autu.


ja sam je imala davno prije Rode
jer nisam vidjela kako bi drugačije mogla voziti malu bebu u autu

----------


## irenas

*klmama* upravo tako,sa ili bez Rode ja ne vidim način da sa bebom odem negdje sama ili kad me netko drugi vozi.To je do zdravog razuma.

----------


## irenas

*klmama* upravo tako,sa ili bez Rode ja ne vidim način da sa bebom odem negdje sama ili kad me netko drugi vozi.To je do zdravog razuma.

----------


## irenas

:Embarassed:

----------


## brane

složit ću se s mihom u svemu i primjetiti još samo jednu stvar
u Gloriji uredno izlaze članci i slike kad neka zvijezda iznosi dijete iz rodilišta
prijatelj mi je paparazzo
prije par dana smo komentirali kako je Giboni jedini roditelj koji je svoju djecu iz rodilišta iznosio u AS a ostali su iznosili u košarama i uredno ih se vidjelo kako mama sjeda zada, polaže se beba na krilo i tata sjeda za volan
npr. Jole...dijete mu je izišlo u košari žute boje, ona mekana, što nema čak ni tvrdu podlogu već je više kao malo deblja zaštita za držanje djeteta - tzv. moderna paketina...
mama sjeda zada, tata dodaje bebačicu mami i oni odlaze doma...
ih...vidjela sam slika i slika selebritija bez AS kako ponosno voze djecu doma...što nam to govori...da smo mi mali puk jedine "budale koje troše pare na bespotrebne stvari"....
komentar moje poznanice..." ajde matereti mile ću dat 800kn da mi dite bude skvrčeno zada...u mene mu je ljepše..."
a moram napomenuti da je jastuk za dojenje dobio novu funkciju...služi kao AS novorođenčetu...vjerovale ili ne to je istina i ja sam pala na guzicu kad sam čula- mami sam rekla da nije baš ok i dobila takvu jezikovu juhui da mi ne pada na pamet više niti riječi reči 
eto...sad kad ne znate gdje ćete s jastukom za dojenje a vi ga koristite kao AS 0-13kg

----------


## Ivana_st

Meni je i prije rode bilo nezamislivo da neko drži dijete u naručju.

Sjećam se onog filma o avionskoj nesreći di je žena držala dijete u naručju, dijete je izletilo iz naručja i poginulo, ona preživjela s osjećajem krivnje. Onda joj je jedan lik koji je isto preživio nesreću (Nick Nolte ga je glumio čini mi se, ili se varam, nije bitno...) demonstrirao kako to izgleda kad se nešto drži u naručju u autu i kako to izleti iz naručja kad se auto slipi u zid. E otad je meni muka kad vidim kako se djeca drže u naručju umisto u sjedalici. A posebno mi je gadljivo kad ih naprid na suvozačevo mjesto sjednu nezavezane.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Meni je i prije rode bilo nezamislivo da neko drži dijete u naručju.
> 
> Sjećam se onog filma o avionskoj nesreći di je žena držala dijete u naručju, dijete je izletilo iz naručja i poginulo, ona preživjela s osjećajem krivnje. Onda joj je jedan lik koji je isto preživio nesreću (Nick Nolte ga je glumio čini mi se, ili se varam, nije bitno...) demonstrirao kako to izgleda kad se nešto drži u naručju u autu i kako to izleti iz naručja kad se auto slipi u zid. E otad je meni muka kad vidim kako se djeca drže u naručju umisto u sjedalici. A posebno mi je gadljivo kad ih naprid na suvozačevo mjesto sjednu nezavezane.


Fearless.
Jeff Bridges, ne NN.  :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

> Romina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto odmah kazna?vjerovatno nije informirana...
> 
> 
> ajmo onda ovako:
> 
> sjećate li se kampanje _'pametni znaju čemu služi pojas'_  i reklame o 100 kn za ne vezanje istog?
> ...


ne provodi se samo na Rodi.
provodi se i na drugim forumima, a poosebno na Mama-mami forumu :D 

i da, pa zašto bi bila kažnjena???? pa nije to ništa strašno. ako može britney držat dijete u naručju zašto ne bi i iva majoli. ipak je ona selebriti za koju ne važe isti zakoni kao i za nas "obične smrtnike".
ili je nama sigurnost naše djece važnija nego njoj njenog.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrijeska

mislim da bi se trebalo i obratiti urednicima i novinarima tih novina i časopisa s pismom i zamalbom da u tekstove takvih vijesti naznače nepromišljenost sudionika i moguće loše posljedice za nevezanu djecu

neka je dotična osoba vozila dijete u naručju, no novinar bi mogao nadodati rečenicu o važnosti vezivanja djece pri vožnji ...

----------


## miha

> neka je dotična osoba vozila dijete u naručju, no novinar bi mogao nadodati rečenicu o važnosti vezivanja djece pri vožnji ...


to već zahtijeva nekakav trud i dobru volju novinara i mogućnost da se zamjeri celebrity-ma  (od kojih živi) pa sumnjam da bi funkcioniralo...

mislim da bi u ovom konkretnom slučaju bilo bolje da se iskoristi I.M. da se javno počne zalagati za uporabu autosjedalice - tipa 'ne budite nepromišljeni kao ja'...

----------


## MGrubi

pa kad je Britney vozila malog sebi u naručju tisak ju je razapeo zbog ugrožavanja sigurnosti djetea
kolko se ja sjećam

----------


## Ivana_st

> Ivana_st prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sjećam se onog filma o avionskoj nesreći
> 
> 
> Fearless.
> Jeff Bridges, ne NN.


e taj   :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

kolika je kazna za vožnju djeteta bez sjedalice? s obzirom na to koliko ljudi vidim da voze djecu bez autosjedalice, ja cijelo vrijeme mislim da kod nas ona nije propisana zakonom i zgražam se. ajd, bar mi je drago čuti da je propisana, ali kako to da ljudi mrtvo - hladno i dalje krše taj zakon, a policajci ga ne provode?  :? pa zar oni provode zakon po svom vlastitom nahođenju, malo da, malo ne? kada je uopće taj zakon stupio na snagu, da li netko zna?

----------


## lavender

cure, mislim da pretjerujete
ok, svi znamo da ste mame i da volite svoju djecu, ali ovaj topic (uostalom kao i vecina na ovom forumu) ide vise u prilog nadmetanjanja tko je bolja mama
ohladite malo

imam pitanje, kad ste se vi rodile, jesu li vas vasi mama i tata u atosjedalicama vozili iz rodilista doma?

----------


## lavender

i jos nesto
svatko je sam odgovoran za svoje dijete
ako to nemate u sebi, djaba svi zakoni i kazne

po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net

ajd zamislite koliko odurnih perverznjaka masturbira na njih

----------


## Mishkica

> cure, mislim da pretjerujete
> ok, svi znamo da ste mame i da volite svoju djecu, ali ovaj topic (uostalom kao i vecina na ovom forumu) ide vise u prilog nadmetanjanja tko je bolja mama
> ohladite malo
> 
> imam pitanje, kad ste se vi rodile, jesu li vas vasi mama i tata u atosjedalicama vozili iz rodilista doma?


 :?  :?  :? Pa nekad u autima nije bilo ni pojaseva za vezanje, ni zračnih jastuka, ni ABS-a ni klime, ni... Sva sreća da se rade istraživanja i da je sigurnost vozača i putnika danas na puno većoj razini nego što je bila prije nekoliko desetljeća. Ja sebe vežem uvijek u autu, bilo da sam vozač ili suvozač ili se vozim otraga. I ne pada mi na pamet sebe vezati, a dijete ostaviti da "letulja" po vozilu jer se, eto, tako radilo od pamtivijeka. Autosjedalica uvijek i svuda, to je moj moto.

----------


## Mishkica

> i jos nesto
> svatko je sam odgovoran za svoje dijete
> ako to nemate u sebi, djaba svi zakoni i kazne
> 
> po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net
> 
> ajd zamislite koliko odurnih perverznjaka masturbira na njih


A ovo... Lavender, za tako malo postova puno previše...

----------


## maria71

> cure, mislim da pretjerujete
> ok, svi znamo da ste mame i da volite svoju djecu, ali ovaj topic (uostalom kao i vecina na ovom forumu) ide vise u prilog nadmetanjanja tko je bolja mama
> ohladite malo
> 
> imam pitanje, kad ste se vi rodile, jesu li vas vasi mama i tata u atosjedalicama vozili iz rodilista doma?


za to ne znam,ali meni je mama kupila autosjedalicu u italiji ,imam i slike...

doduše auto je nabavila kad sam imala oko 2 godine,pa je i autosjedalica bila za taj uzrast

----------


## Nina_Zg

> pa zar oni provode zakon po svom vlastitom nahođenju, malo da, malo ne? kada je uopće taj zakon stupio na snagu, da li netko zna?


Za prvo pitanje, treba se obratiti MUP-u. 

Članak kojim se propisuje obavezno vezanje djeteta u AS (čl. 163 Zakona o sigurnosti cestovnog prometa) uveden je 2004. godine, koliko ja znam. 

Definitivno mislim da je potrebna glasna kampanja o korištenju autosjedalica.

----------


## miha

> po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net


da, imaš pravo. mastrubiranje nekog bolesnog uma (jesi li i ti među njima?) u toplini njegova doma zasigurno puno više ugrožava život mog djeteta od vožnje bez autosjedalice...
mislim stvarno  :Rolling Eyes:  !

ovdje nije riječ o tome tko je bolja majka i tko više voli svoje dijete nego o tome da ako imamo kampanje za dojenje, ako imamo kampanje za vezanje odraslih u autu, ako imamo kampanju za nošenje kaciga na motorima zašto se nemamo kampanju o važnosti autosjedalica?!

I.M. je javna osoba i kao takva mislim da ne bi smjela u medijima govoriti o tome kako dijete vozi držeći ga na rukama. 
osim što je izrazito opasno za dijete (još jednom napominjem, ona i njezin muž su noć proveli pod analgeticima zbog višestrukih trzajnih ozlijeda, a maloj nije ništa :? ?!) nego je i protuzakonito!

----------


## brane

> i jos nesto
> svatko je sam odgovoran za svoje dijete
> ako to nemate u sebi, djaba svi zakoni i kazne
> 
> po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net
> 
> ajd zamislite koliko odurnih perverznjaka masturbira na njih


sine dragi/kćeri draga tebi je u životu jako dosadno

----------


## lavender

uh, ispricavam se
ok I. M. ne voli svoje dijete

----------


## apricot

... što apsolutno nitko ovdje nije rekao!

ili nije dovoljno educirana ili je neodgovorna: ljubav uopće nije upitna.

miha, kako nemamo kampanju za autosjedalice?!
pa projekt AS ide već više od tri godine: nakon letaka, tiskano je i 35000 brošura koje se distribuiraju diljem Hrvatske.
Pod pokroviteljstvom smo MUP-a i INE...
Organiziraju se besplatni pregledi..., organiziraju seminari za nove savjetnike...
Prisutni smo u svim medijim, koliko možemo i koliko nam dopuste vrijeme i teme...

----------


## lidac2004

> lavender prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net
> 
> 
> da, imaš pravo. mastrubiranje nekog bolesnog uma (*jesi li i ti među njima?*) ........


mislim da je ovo bilo jako nisko i bezobrazno.

----------


## Loryblue

> lavender prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jos nesto
> svatko je sam odgovoran za svoje dijete
> ako to nemate u sebi, djaba svi zakoni i kazne
> 
> po meni je neodgovornije od strane vas dragih majki to sto slike vasih prekrasnih goluzdravih klinaca stavljate na net
> 
> ...


mislim čemu ovo: žena/čovik nije nabila milijun postova i radi toga ne smije iznijeti svoje mišljenje ili pitanje. :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  

a kad se bolje i promisli nema toga foruma, portala, stranice koju hakeri ili makar malo bolji poznavatelji tehnike ne mogu probit. pa je sukladno tome i ovo pitanje sasvim na mjestu.
jer bolesnih umova ima uvijek i svugdi. pa vjerujem da ima i onih kojima su vrlo zanimljive slike i naših mališana.

*miha*, ako je pitanje postavljeno ne trebaš odmah i vrijeđati onoga ko ga je postavio (insinuirajući kako je i sam/sama bolesni um)  :Rolling Eyes:  

i da odgovorim *lavender*: meni je mama i prije 33 godine imala sidalicu za mene u autu. nekad su to bile one obične sidalice, plastične koje su imale kuke kojima bi se ta ista sidalica zakačila za naslon zadnjeg sjedišta u autu. tako da je svijest o sigurnosti vožnje djeteta u autu kod nekih razvijena davno, davno prije Roda.

----------


## miha

> *miha*, ako je pitanje postavljeno ne trebaš odmah i vrijeđati onoga ko ga je postavio (insinuirajući kako je i sam/sama bolesni um)


*Loryblue* ne želim da se rasprava dalje potegne u tom smjeru, ali ako lavander može insinuirati moju neodgovornost da svoje dijete namjerno izlažem pedofilima, tj. da objavljivanjem njegove slike doprinosim raspačivanju dječje pornografije onda imam pravo pitati i je li ona/on jedna/jedan od tih koji se na to pale  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

svojim post-om je i ona/on uvrijedila/uvrijedio mene...

*apricot,* što se tiče kampanje - znam da roda jako puno radi na tome, uostalom i mene ste u tom pogledu osvijestili, ali ipak mi se u usporedbi s navedenim kampanjama (dojenje/pojas/kaciga) čini nezamijetnim... nema jumbo plakata, nema tv/radio reklama, nema 'glasnogovornika'...

sorry, nije riječ o kritici rodi i vašem trudu nego kritici javnosti, MUP-a i 'štojaznamkoga' tko bi trebao više 'jašiti' po tom...

----------


## lavender

nikog nisam htjela uvrijediti i ispricavam se
ali mi je zao razapinjati Ivu koja je ocito iskreno rekla sve kako je bilo, mozda i ne znajuci za zakon
osobno mislim da je puno vise stete nanosimo nasoj djeci radeci stvari 'po zakonu'
zakonski se zenimo, rastavljamo, svadjamo pred djecom, kupujemo im motore i aute nakon mature, stavljamo njihove slike na net jer smo ponosni na to kako su lijepi i najljepsi, lazemo ih
a toliko smo informaticki nepismeni da ne znamo da nam je tako lako uci u trag
radi se o NEZNANJU, ali ne samo zakona
Iva je svoju lekciju SIGURNO naucila
dosta lesinarenja
kako se ono kaze, nek baci kamen...

----------


## irenas

Ja sam imala sjedalicu i prije skoro 30 godina.Nije bila ovakva kao danas ali je poslužila svrsi.Najbolja prijateljica je prije isto tako skoro 30 godina doživjela sa tatom automobilsku nesreću koju je preživjela isključivo zato što je bila u autosjedalici(auto se okrenuo na krov).




> i jos nesto 
> svatko je sam odgovoran za svoje dijete 
> ako to nemate u sebi, djaba svi zakoni i kazne


Osoba koja se mogla i imala načina educirati na vrijeme a nije to učinila zaista se ne može nazvati odogovornom.Tu dolazi zakon da je u ovom konkretnom slučaju nauči odgovornosti.
Policija bi tu svakako trebala biti puno angažiranija i slati poruku građanima da takvo ponašenje ima svoje posljedice.U ovom slučaju novčane,jer tu većinu najviše boli.

----------


## irenas

> ali mi je zao razapinjati Ivu koja je ocito iskreno rekla sve kako je bilo, mozda i ne znajuci za zakon


Upravo o tome govorim.Zasigurno je da se htjela mogla informirati a to cijelu situaciju čini još gorom.

----------


## miha

> ali mi je zao razapinjati Ivu koja je ocito iskreno rekla sve kako je bilo, mozda i ne znajuci za zakon...


o tome se i radi!

- zašto svi znaju za zakon 0 promila, 
- zašto svi znaju da se nevezanje pojaseva plaća, 
- zašto svi znaju da preko dana svjetla na autu moraju biti upaljena
- zašto svi znaju da na motoru moraš imati kacigu
da ne idem dalje...

zašto I.M. može u novinama govoriti da ne koristi autosjedalicu i da to prođe bez ikakve reakcije (da ne govorim o tome da sigurno više od 50% ljudi koji su tu vijest pročitali nisu ni skužili sporni podatak već moguće komentirali 'ma vidi kako je divno, brižno i spretno zaštitila život svog djeteta svojim tijelom, prava mama!')

ne znam jel to žalosno ili tragično :/ ...

----------


## lavender

> da ne govorim o tome da sigurno više od 50% ljudi koji su tu vijest pročitali nisu ni skužili sporni podatak već moguće komentirali 'ma vidi kako je divno, brižno i spretno zaštitila život svog djeteta svojim tijelom, prava mama


bez obzira o kojoj i cijoj nesreci se radilo, neki ljudi ce ipak pomisliti 'hvala bogu, sve je ok'
naglasavam ovo 'neki'
ali u hranidbenom lancu postoje i lesinari
pogotovo oni koji iskoristavaju i rugaju se tudjem osjecaju i mjerilima, citiram kako si rekla: 'prave mame'

----------


## ivarica

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da ne govorim o tome da sigurno više od 50% ljudi koji su tu vijest pročitali nisu ni skužili sporni podatak već moguće komentirali 'ma vidi kako je divno, brižno i spretno zaštitila život svog djeteta svojim tijelom, prava mama
> 
> 
> bez obzira o kojoj i cijoj nesreci se radilo, neki ljudi ce ipak pomisliti 'hvala bogu, sve je ok'
> naglasavam ovo 'neki'


mozda zato jer "hvala bogu" ne pomaze svakoj bebi

----------


## apricot

> ali mi je zao razapinjati Ivu koja je ocito iskreno rekla sve kako je bilo, mozda i ne znajuci za zakon


slučajno se radi o Ivi...
moglo se raditi i o Muji, i o Štefu, i o Dezdemoni... potpuno svejedno.
Ona je sada "razapeta" jer je javna osoba i, kao takva, ponekad parametar drugima.

Inače, mislim da ovdje nitko protiv Ive nema ništa, samo protiv voženja bebe bez autosjedalice. Tu smo, čini se, prilično jedinstveni.

miha, da bi se išlo sa kampanjom jumbo-plakata (a ti to vjerojatno znaš i bolje od mene), treba jako puno novca. Projekt dojenja (ako govorimo samo o Rodi) je našao sponzore, projekt AS ih još uvijek traži.

Kako kažu na 101: Sponzori, Bog vas blagoslovio!

----------


## miha

> Projekt dojenja (ako govorimo samo o Rodi) je našao sponzore, projekt AS ih još uvijek traži.


e, to je tek žalosno...
i još jednom, da me ne bi netko krivo shvatio, najžalosnijim smatram činjenicu da Roda mora biti inicijator takve akcije...

da parafraziram - 'prve 3 jesu najvažnije', ali koliko ih djece zbog neuporabe sjedalice ne dočeka  :Sad:  ?

----------


## lavender

a zasto topic nije tako poceo?
cemu spominjanje tragedije I. M.?
ili perverzne ideje o Ivi ambasadorici ne znam cega?

vidim ja da se ovdje mijenjaju misljenja i predznaci postova ovisno koliko te glasova napadne   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

pa, eto, kako rekoh... I.M. je bila povod, ali ne i uzrok. Uzrok je svakodnevna Crna kronika.
I sama znaš da nam "selebritiji" puno više zapinju za oko od "nounejmsa".

Uostalom, ovdje se radi i o djelovanju pravne države: *bi li* netko tko nije poznat platio kaznu, a *hoće li* ona?

Neka te ne muči javno prozivanje bilo koga: da priča nije izašla u svim medijima, ovdje isto ne bi bilo dopušteno spominjanje bilo kakvih imena.
Ovako... još malo popularnosti ne škodi   :Wink:

----------


## Sun

> a zasto topic nije tako poceo?
> cemu spominjanje tragedije I. M.?
> ili perverzne ideje o Ivi ambasadorici ne znam cega?
> 
> vidim ja da se ovdje mijenjaju misljenja i predznaci postova ovisno koliko te glasova napadne


ako malo prosurfaš po ovom podforumu, naći ćeš još puno postova u kojima su razni poznati i nepoznati akteri. I.M. je jedna od njih i ne vidim razloga zašto se o njoj nebi pisalo kao i o ostalim neodgovornim roditeljima.
A što se tiče onog pitanja za AS prije, kad smo bili mali, meni je ta usporedba smiješna. Za mene su starci imali AS, veli moja mama neku smiješnu, plastičnu. Za sestru i brata ne, oni su 5 godina stariji. A smiješno mi je to uspoređivati sa današnjom situacijom zbog prometa prije 30-40 godina i onog danas. Tada nit je bilo toliko autiju, nit su bili tako brzi, nit se išlo autom do dućana iza ćoška.   :Razz:

----------


## lavender

> pa, eto, kako rekoh... I.M. je bila povod, ali ne i uzrok. Uzrok je svakodnevna Crna kronika.
> I sama znaš da nam "selebritiji" puno više zapinju za oko od "nounejmsa".
> 
> Uostalom, ovdje se radi i o djelovanju pravne države: *bi li* netko tko nije poznat platio kaznu, a *hoće li* ona?
> 
> Neka te ne muči javno prozivanje bilo koga: da priča nije izašla u svim medijima, ovdje isto ne bi bilo dopušteno spominjanje bilo kakvih imena.
> Ovako... još malo popularnosti ne škodi


ne radi se o spominjanju imena, javna je osoba i to je ok
ali me smeta *lesinarenje* nad tragedijom

radi se o samopromociji nekih osoba ovdje (tu ti ne spadas, cijenim tvoje pametne i odmjerene postove i puno su mi puta pomogli) pod krinkom brige za opce i vise dobro

ne vjerujem opcenito u pokretanje velikih ideja i kampanja, upiruci prstom u   *tudje* nesrece i greske
da se radi o zaista laznoj brizi i sebicnoj samopromociji ukazuju napadi na moje spominjanje potencijalne opasnosti stavljanja slika djece na net
dobila sam etiketu pedofila
pedofil nisam, psiholog sam

----------


## miha

> vidim ja da se ovdje mijenjaju misljenja i predznaci postova ovisno koliko te glasova napadne


da si malo duže na forumu znala bi da bilo kakav napad/kritika/mišljenje ili bilo što drugo mene i moje stavove ne mogu poljuljati  :Wink:  ...
a koliko sam shvatila ovdje si napala samo ti - tvoju skromnost na stranu, sumnjam da tvoje mišljene u tolikoj mjeri može utjecati na ikoga...

uostalom, kao što reče apricot, I.M. je povod, a ne uzrok. 

uostalom, da sam topic nazvala 'pitanje o kampanji važnosti AS' baš me zanima bi li se proširio na 2 stranice u manje od 2 dana...

----------


## lavender

> uostalom, da sam topic nazvala 'pitanje o kampanji važnosti AS' baš me zanima bi li se proširio na 2 stranice u manje od 2 dana...


kao sto sam i napisala
samopromocija   :D

----------


## miha

> kao sto sam i napisala
> samopromocija   :D


eto, prokužila si me - sve ovo je samo meni za slavu  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

juuuupi!!! sad sam i ja selebriti - možda da ja krenem u medije s kampanjom? popularnosti nikad dosta...

koji si ti lik, moj bože...

----------


## lavender

Miha, uporno se ljutis
za nekog tko proziva tudje greske, ocekuje se ipak malo i samokriticnosti

za nekog tko ima familiju sa malim djetetom ipak malo previse gluvarenja na netu (kad vec stalno spominjes da sam ja premalo na forumu)

----------


## maria71

lavender ,

daj stani na loptu,ako imaš nekakvu raspravu bilo s kim riješi je na pp.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Lavander, i meni se smučilo kako su neki "novinari" kometirali vijest o ovoj saobraćajki. Nažalost ne sjećam se izvora, ali negdje na webu sam naletjela na kometar tipa "tko je vidio voziti se po Zagrebu na Staru godinu" - u stilu tak im i treba, a bez ijedne loše riječi o kretenu koji je nesreću izazvao. Ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da je I. M. vozila svoje dijete nevezano, i da je time usput i kršila Zakon. 

Poražavajuće je da većina komentara u medijima ne spominje taj dio priče kao sporan (nemanje AS), što svjedoči da je svijest o potrebi sigurne vožnje djece u većine Hrvata niska, preniska. Ne mislim da je na ovom topicu itko želio "lešinariti" nad I. M., a naročito ne mislim da se radi o tome da netko misli da je bolja mama zato što ima AS, to je djetinjasto. Otprilike kao tvoj komentar mihi da je previše na webu, s obzirom da ima familiju.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu.


vrijedno citiranja   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Inače, "možda ne zna" mi je šugava isprika. *Dok je po dućanima s baby opremom kupovala kinderbet, kolica i ostala čuda* nije mogla ne vidjeti autosjedalicu. 
> 
> 
> vrijedno citiranja


iva je sve dobila od prijateljica. od robice do krevetića i kolica. i stvarno nije imala gdje vidit sjedalicu  :Grin:  
šteta šta joj neka od prijateljica nije i nju poklonila. tad joj sigurno ne bi bila na rukama beba.  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

ovako, kao prvo nemožemo suditi o nećemu što pročitamo iz novina jer po primjeru šest vrsti priča iz različitih novina meni ne znaće ništa. ja nisam nigdje pročitala da piše da je dijete bilo bez as. to što se dogodilo znaju samo oni. hvala Bogu kaj je sve prošlo ok, a nama nek bude kao opomena da ipak i pri najkraćoj vožnji dijete vežemo u as. neki ljudi jednostavno ne razmišljaju da bi se moglo nešto dogoditi, npr.ostala sam paf kad sam vidjela svoju poznanicu koja je uredno vezala dijete u as, a as nije bila pričvršćena pojasom za sjedalo i rekla mi je: pa kaj? ja sam oprezna vozaćica! koma. 
i prije 30 godina su se koristile as, istina da nisu bile ni upola efikasne kao današnje, ali za to vrijeme su bile savršene. bile su univerzalne i za kolica i služile su kao as.
uglavnom, svatko ko vozi dijete bez as je vrlo, vrlo neodgovoran i nadam se da će se više opametiti.

----------


## rinama

već sam ugasila komjuter i otišla spavat, ali me kopka jedna stvar, kako prevoze  djecu roditelji koji imaju četvero i više djece, gledajući na to da ih većina nema financijske podloge da kupi veliki auto i da svako dijete ima svoju as i adekvatno mjesto za sebe pri vožnji, npr.odluće mama i tata sa svoje petero djece otići na izlet, a imaju npr.škodu fabiu.
Jel prvo otpeljaju pola obitelji, pa se vrate po ostatak ili krše zakon i dovode djecu u opasnost vozeći ih sve zajedno na stražnjem sjedalu gdje se ni u snu nemože montirati više od dvije autosjedalice.

----------


## mamma Juanita

curke-novinarke, bilo bi super kad bi netko napravio članak o cijelom ovom problemu, baš ove stvari koje čitamo na forumu o poznatima i nepoznatima koji ne vezuju djecu, o tome kako se vrlo često u izvještajima o automobilskim nesrećama ne spominje je li dijete bilo u autosjedalici, ili dal je nastradala osoba bila vezana ili ne, o tome što se doista događa kada dijete izleti u kočenju iz majčinih ruku (znam da je Daniela Trbović to negdje nazvala "rasuta roba", grdo, al' prilično istinito), o tome koliko ljudi izgubi život jer nisu vezani pa u nesreći ispadnu iz auta i izgube glavu (nedavno sam na žalost imala baš takav slučaj u obitelji, bratova punica je tako poginula)...

o tome se rijetko ili nikako ne piše, a to baš ocrtava nisku razinu svijesti u Hrvatskoj o tom problemu.

----------


## Mima

Oni roditeji četvero djece koje ja poznam krše zakon.

----------


## ivana7997

ja ih poznam prekonekoliko koji ne krse.

a brdo njih s jednim ili dvoje koji krse.

----------


## litala

ja imam troje djece u autu (imala sam ponekad i cetvero - mm-ovog sina iz prvog braka). nikad se nitko od njih ije vozia a da nije bio u svojoj sjedalici i vezan propisno.

kad sam treci put zatrudnila, kupili smo novi renault kangoo. kad je leo imao par mjeseci, skuzili smo da nam na zadnju klupu, pored idinog i noinog boostera nece stati i leova sjedalica 9-18kg. (tada se vozio u sjedalici 0-13kg koja je dosta uza od ove vece kategorije)

sto smo napravili? prodali godinu dana stari auto i kupili 9 godina stari ali koji ima 7 sjedala.

sad svi sjede kako treba, i imamo jos mjesta za popunjavanje. 

gdje ima volje - ima i nacina. ne pijem fore da se ne moze. moze se, i s malim budjetom, i uz stednju i uz razne "trikove". al se moze.

----------


## Loryblue

> Jel prvo otpeljaju pola obitelji, pa se vrate po ostatak ili krše zakon i dovode djecu u opasnost vozeći ih sve zajedno na stražnjem sjedalu gdje se ni u snu nemože montirati više od dvije autosjedalice.


ne, oni se dogovre da jedan vikend ide jedan dio djece, a drugi vikend drugi dio djece  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

> cure, mislim da pretjerujete
> ok, svi znamo da ste mame i da volite svoju djecu, ali ovaj topic (uostalom kao i vecina na ovom forumu) ide vise u prilog nadmetanjanja tko je bolja mama
> ohladite malo
> 
> imam pitanje, kad ste se vi rodile, jesu li vas vasi mama i tata u atosjedalicama vozili iz rodilista doma?


Mi auto nismo imali pa tako ni AS. 
Ali koliko je tada bilo manje prometa, time i manje nsereća, puno manje nabrijanih auti i "bolsenih vozača". A osobno znam nekoliko danas već odraslih ljudi koji su doživotni invalidi jer ih roditelji nisu vozili u AS, a doživjeli su saobračajku kao bebe.

----------

ja imam petero djece....stjecajem okolnosti prodali smo nas kombi sa devet sjedala i ostali na staroj daewoo nexii sa pet mjesta... kako idemo na izlete?ili uopce ne idem jer ne zelim djecu voziti nevezanu, ili idemo na neko mjesto gdje mozemo doci pjeske, ili ako bas moramo putovati nekud posudimo od kuma kombi koji ima devet mjesta...

osobno nikad ne vozim vise od dvoje djece u autu, jer mi stanu samo dve sjedalice, a za ostale onda prondajem nekoga tko ce ih cuvati...


makar sad bi vec mogla razmisliti o tome da najstariju prebacim na prednje sjedalo, ima 12 godina... moram najprije provjeriti kakav je zakon po tom pitanju

----------


## Luna Rocco

> makar sad bi vec mogla razmisliti o tome da najstariju prebacim na prednje sjedalo, ima 12 godina... moram najprije provjeriti kakav je zakon po tom pitanju


Mislim da mora imati 12 godina i 150+ cm...
A kladim se da bi ti naše autosjediličarke uspjela ispravno instalirati 3 sjedalice iza  :Naklon:

----------

ima preko 150 cm...


ja uopce ne sumnjam u nase autosjedalicarke, i njihovu instalaciju istih ali je treci pojas samo onaj poprecni i jos kopca nesto steka tak oda se uopce necu zamarati sa instaliranjem trece sjedalice posebno radi toga jer ne zelim riskirati sigurnost svog djeteta sa strganom kopcom na pojasu

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja uopce ne sumnjam u nase autosjedalicarke, i njihovu instalaciju istih ali je treci pojas samo onaj poprecni i jos kopca nesto steka tak oda se uopce necu zamarati sa instaliranjem trece sjedalice posebno radi toga jer ne zelim riskirati sigurnost svog djeteta sa strganom kopcom na pojasu


Aha, onda je to neizvedivo. Ma i mislila sam da si već provjerila.  :Love:

----------


## Stijena

> jedna je stvar biti neinformiran o autosjedalici, a druga je stvar biti dovoljno glup da se sa bebom voziš naprijed... pogotovo ako voziš!
> za to nema isprike, ali nikakve.


Pa zašto bi Iva bila gora od Britney  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama zmaj

Ma nešto mi tu nije jasno. Mislim, dotična I.M. ima sasvim dovoljno love, i vjerovatno se bebica vozi u nekim supermodernim kolicima, ima prekrasno uređenu sobicu sa lijepim novim namještajem, pa da joj kraj svega toga nije zapela za oko neka AS u dućanu?
Ovakve stvari me ljute , jer se sjetim kad se moj malac rodio nismo imali love, krevetić smo posudili, skoro svu robicu isto tako, kolica smo kupili najjeftinija što smo našli, ormarić za previjanje nismo mogli kupiti (tu su platila moja leđa), ali smo zato iskeširali 2500 kn za autosjedalicu, muž je radio k'o pas 18 sati dnevno samo da nekako skupi tu lovu i bio je najsretniji na svijetu kad je donio AS iz dućana. I onda vidiš tu nekakve likove kojima baš i ne fali u životu, ali što će njima AS. Tužno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ali smo zato iskeširali 2500 kn za autosjedalicu.


Ajme, koja je to? :shock: Ja sam kupila jednu od skupljih (Maxi Cosi Cabrio), došla je 900 kuna.

----------


## Stijena

da stvarno, mi mislili da smo previše platili - romer king 205 eur

----------


## mama zmaj

> mama zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali smo zato iskeširali 2500 kn za autosjedalicu.
> 
> 
> Ajme, koja je to? :shock: Ja sam kupila jednu od skupljih (Maxi Cosi Cabrio), došla je 900 kuna.


Romerova sa isofixom. Kupili smo je u ovlaštenom autosalonu, oni su nam i preporučili tu skuplju s isofixom.Naravno, poslije smo skužili da je u dućanima s dječjom opremom jeftinija. Ali baš me briga, kad vidim malca u AS znam da sam napravila najviše što mogu za njegovu sigurnost, a novci odu i dođu, AS možeš kupiti ali dijete ne možeš...

----------


## Stijena

da, naša nema isofix  :Kiss:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

Loryblue da ne pravim kobasice od citata samo cu se nadovezati
zar je isprika nemati autosjedalicu jer ti je nisu drugi poklonilli?  :No-no:  

a iskreno nebi se iznenadila da joj ta as stoji negdje u kutu sobe i sakuplja prasinu

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma znate što ja mislim da je problem (čula sam to u više navrata):

ljudi u načelu jesu za sjedalicu, ali im je bed stavljati malu djecu (zbog kičme). Sjećam se scene iz rodilišta - kad sam ispitivala cimerice o autosjedalicama (a promjenila sam ohoho cimerica, više od 10), uvijek je bio isti odgovor: svi su ih nabavili, ali nijedna nije namjeravala iznijeti u njoj bebicu iz rodilišta. :shock: Kao, super stvar, ali kad bebica malo poraste, do tad jastuk i košara.

To nije nemar, već neznanje i to treba mijenjati.

Stavljam ruku u vatru da i I.M. tako rezonira.

----------


## sladjanaf

a meni sestra koja je oblačila Karla i pripremala ga za van rekla: "ajte, sad sam ga obukla, donesite košaru da ga stavimo". Kažem ja: "Aha, evo odmah, al nije košara nego autosjedalica". Kaže ona, MED. SESTRA:" Ajme, vi ćete stvarno staviti bebu u to? Meni je to grozno, kako je jadno skvrčeno u tome, jadna leđa, truć...muć... Vi ga stavite u to, ja neću!"
I ja uzela sinka i stavila ga u autosjedalicu. 
Mislim, ono...  :shock:  Vozimo se prema doma, lijeva kiša a u Zagrebu svi polude za volanom kad pada kiša i pored nas se vozi pijanac koji jedva drži glavu uspravno. Toliko pijan da vidiš golim okom iz svog auta.
Ma da ne bi košaru...
a omiljena uzrečica moje sveki jest "pa mi nismo imali autosjedalicu za našu djecu i evo ih živi i zdravi" ili "kako ga možeš tako dugo držati unutra, izvadi ga malo, sigurno ga bole leđa" 
ali ovo sve spadau savjete tipa "ja sam moju djecu počela nadohranjivati s mjesec dana" ili "sarmu su jeli s 8"
na jedno ušlo, na drugo izašlo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

nisam čitala cijelu raspravu, ali ipak mi nije jasno kako to da nisam nikad čula ni vidjela ništa o donošenju zakona o autosjedalicama u medijima, za razliku od zakona o nula promila, obaveznim svjetlima... to mi nije jasno. zar su donijeli zakon samo pro forme, kad ga niti promoviraju, niti provode?  :?

----------


## Ancica

puhovi, to je sve bilo dio jednog zakona. novinari su se uhvatili za ono kaj su se uhvatili  :/

----------


## Stijena

> :" Ajme, vi ćete stvarno staviti bebu u to? Meni je to grozno, kako je jadno skvrčeno u tome, jadna leđa, truć...muć... Vi ga stavite u to, ja neću!"
> "kako ga možeš tako dugo držati unutra, izvadi ga malo, sigurno ga bole leđa"


Ne da sam P. iznijela iz rodilišta u autosjedalici (tzv. nosiljki), nego i dan danas s 20 mjeseci (nogice mu vise van do koljena) on sam doma uđe u nju i spava po tri sata. A valjda dijete zna jel mu nešto dovoljno udobno za spavanje ili nije. A naravno da se u njoj vozio i spavao cijelo vrijeme dok nismo kupili veću (9-18 kg) za vožnju.

----------


## petarpan

a o tome koliko je i sama policija informirana napisati ću ja. mm radi u mup-u, znam brdo njegovih kolega i kolegica i svi oni koji imaju djecu NE VOZE ih u AS...isto iz razloga jer su i oni tako voženi pa su preživjeli...
a i da ih zaustavi koji informirani i nadobudni kolega...ništa...oni su kolege...
vodila sam s njima bezbroj rasprava na tu temu i ova je zadnja...
-jooj, tak mi ga je žao gledat kad ga utrpate u to, sav je jadan stisnut
ja: a jel bi ti ga bilo još više žao gledat da ga vidiš smrskane lubanje
i tu nastane zgražanje i konstantacija sa njihove strane da će se meni sigurno nekaj desit u prometu jer ja tak razmišljam...

nema tu pomoći...
puštala bih na telki filmove nesreća i crash testova umjesto reklama..puštala do iznemoglosti...
nažalost, kod nekih ljudi je moguće promijeniti stvari tek kada im se desi neka tragedija...a tada biva kasno...
iva majoli tvrdi da njenoj maloj nije ništa, pa vjerojatno ni sada neće razmisliti da si nabavi as..., jer mi vozimo oprezno s djecom u autu..., šteta što ne voze oprezno i oni koji su projurili kroz crveno na semaforu...

----------


## Stijena

ma nije mi jasno, pa zar nije jednostavnije i ležernije u stanu, kući, gdjevećjesi... dijete, bar do godine dana, staviti u as, odnijeti ga u auto, kolica, whatever...ne držati ga na rukama (ja sam na par mjesta P. držala na rukama dok je spavao, htjela sam okinut)...
uopće si ne mogu zamisliti kako bih vozila dijete nego u as i zašto bi mi to bilo jednostavnije ili bolje :? . Moj P. bi u autu toliko podivlajo za svim tim lampicama i gumbićima da zbilja ne znam kako bih ga pohvatala, kako danas, tako i nekkad dok je propuzao (znam zato jer ga MM zna pustiti dok nešto radi na autu)

----------


## apricot

upravo sam pročitala u Grazii da je dijete bilo vezano i u autosjedalici  8)

----------


## Loryblue

> upravo sam pročitala u Grazii da je dijete bilo vezano i u autosjedalici  8)


a da iz Grazije nisu čitali ovaj topic pa zato napisali da je bilo u AS  :Grin:  
čisto da se rasprava ne protegne i na 4. stranicu.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ma znamo mi koliko smo popularni!

pa ako je svrha ovoga topica bila samo da se u to dvoje ljudi probudi svijest o potrebi AS, vrijedilo je i 4 stranice   :Wink:

----------


## ninet

Ne znam kako je u Hrvatskoj, ali najcitaniji casopis u BIH je upravo Gloria...Imaju li oni rubriku "pisma citalaca"? Zaista bi im se trebalo obratiti jer po onome sto ja vidim na netu prilicno su dosljedni u srceparajucim pricicama o celebrities, bocicama, dudicama i majkama koje tijelom stite 5 kilograma djeteta....

----------


## KIKI2

> već sam ugasila komjuter i otišla spavat, ali me kopka jedna stvar, kako prevoze  djecu roditelji koji imaju četvero i više djece, gledajući na to da ih većina nema financijske podloge da kupi veliki auto i da svako dijete ima svoju as i adekvatno mjesto za sebe pri vožnji, npr.odluće mama i tata sa svoje petero djece otići na izlet, a imaju npr.škodu fabiu.
> Jel prvo otpeljaju pola obitelji, pa se vrate po ostatak ili krše zakon i dovode djecu u opasnost vozeći ih sve zajedno na stražnjem sjedalu gdje se ni u snu nemože montirati više od dvije autosjedalice.


Eto ja ih imam troje(sretna i bogu zahvalna) i kada je stigao treći uz sva zbrajanja i oduzimanja kupili veći auto i normalno stolicu.Zbog koje je mog muža u rodilištu u Puli medicinska sestra skoro proglasila zločincem.Pa gdje mu je pamet bebaća starog 7 dana staviti u stolicu,a do kuće imaš 12 km.

----------


## mikka

imam pitanje: dokad se djeca, po zakonu, moraju voziti u as tj. kad se mogu vezati onim obicnim pojasom na zadnjem sjedalu? da ne prelistavam zakone, ako netko zna, molim da mi kaze.

----------


## Janoccka

> Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.

----------


## apricot

mikka, čak i ako dijete ima 5 godina, provjeri na kojoj visini je pojas: nije isto je li petogodišnjak visok 120 ili 140 cm: važno je da gornji pojas ide preko ključne kosti, a ne preko vrata, a donji pojas preko zjelice, a ne preko abdomena.

----------


## mikka

dobro, daleko sam ja od toga, ali me zanimalo.
hvala, cure!

----------


## miha

čitam ja u novom story-u kako je I.M. angažirala odvjetnički tim kako bi sprao ljagu s njenog imena i demantirao naziv 'kraljice skandala' koji je zbog svega u prošloj godini dobila. no, nema veze sad to nego - u konkretnom tekstu odvjetnik xy časopisu šalje demantij i, koliko sam shvatila, traži ispriku za negativan kontekst u koji je dovedena zbog prometne nesreće o kojoj je i ovdje riječ.

sad mi nije nešto jasno - ispada da je skandalozno to što je list naveo da se ona sama vozila s djetetom u autu pa sada navode da imaju dokaz da je ona bila samo putnica, a da je vozio njezin muž...

što to znači? da je skandalozno ako mame s malom bebom same sudjeluju u prometu?! ne kužim... pa ja sam sama s Rok-om u autu praktički od njegova rođenja... što nisam smjela :? ?

i... je li moguće da pitanje autosjedalice još uvijek nije nigdje isplivalo   :Nope:   ?!

----------


## maria71

dokon pop i jariće krsti ,tako i ona.....

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*petarpan:*



> -jooj, tak mi ga je žao gledat kad ga utrpate u to, sav je jadan stisnut 
> ja: a jel bi ti ga bilo još više žao gledat da ga vidiš smrskane lubanje 
> i tu nastane zgražanje i konstantacija sa njihove strane da će se meni sigurno nekaj desit u prometu jer ja tak razmišljam...


kako se mogu zgražati? i to još k tome policajci? 
to da ne kažnjavaju ljude zbog vožnje djece bez autosjedalice je skandal do neba! treba protestirati i vrištati do iznemoglosti! 
ljuta sam ko ris!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
za "civile" koji to radi mogu samo reći da je žalosno koliko su neuki i glupi, ali da to rade policajci i još se zgražaju kad se netko drži zakona, to je već materijal za medije. 
pretpostavljam da je udruga roda već postavila to pitanje mupovim glavešinama? kakav je bio odgovor?

----------


## hrgovanv

Ma tko vam garantira da ako netko ima para i javna je ličnost, da je i puno pametna ili odgovorna spram sebe i drugih?
I.M. je tipičan primjer i ne dozvoljavam postupak opravdavati neinformiranošću, jer su to bull sheets. To je potvrda nečije indolentnosti i komoditeta, a ja vjerujem da joj je od inih frendica barem jedna koji put spomenula AS ili da ju je I. vidjela u nečijem autu......
 Ljudi su jednostavno takvi, bili oni I.M. ili N.N. neodgovorni kako za svoje zdravlje, pa puše, piju pežderavaju se tako i pema svojim bližnjima bilo djeci, supružniku, pijateljima i drugima.
 Uvjerila sam se da gotovo ne postoji ništa na svijetu za što ti ne treba neka vsta dozvole, osim za imati djecu e djecu ako ima sreče (da ih začne) može imati svatko. ma ljutim se još više jer sam neki dan vidjela kako mladi roditelji izlaze iz shoping centra i spremaju stvari u gepek te posebnu pozornost skreću na osiguravanje nekoliko butelja vina, da se slučajno ne bi razbile pa "zasrale i usmrdile cijeli auto". Kad su taj poblem lijepo riješili tj. zbrinuli sjeda majka s bebom od 6 mj. na suvozačevo mjesto, beba u krilu a TIKVAN" za volan i po gasu. 
Ma fuj pa nek neko nađe opravdanje....Pa čak kad se i nema love za AS i djete se drži na rukama nek to onda bude na stražnjem sjedalu jer je to znak odgovornosti i pedustrožnosti i dobre volje  i ne znam čega već ne. Znak dobronamjernosti.
Spominjale <su se i "ambasadorice" pa se sjetih pitat kako to da nitko nije našao za shodno potaknut raspravu o ambasadorici Maji Vučić koja jeli promovira dojenje i prva 3 su najvažnije , a onda javno priznaje da doji i puši???? Čudim se da nitko od RODA borbenica nije našao za shodno pa napisao koju riječ. Ili možda je pa sam  neinformiryana????? :?

----------


## hrgovanv

PUHIĆU ma što se čudiš pa zar nisi čula da nam je ministar policije akademski obrazovan čovjek i da na "YUBITOU" ga se ismijava a ti što ga ismijavaju nemaju nikakve škole i baš ga zanima kakve oni diplome iomaju ti s Yubittua!!!
  Pa kak se mora osjećat neka stvarno školovana, inteligentna osoba zaposlena u policiji kad mu jedan ovkav Kiiro stoji iznad i na takav način komunicira s javnošću, s medijima.  Pa ja se kladim da on ni ne zna zakon o AS jer to je neka sporedna stvar u njegovom poslanju.

  Stvarno jne KIRO PROSVIRO HAHA!!!  :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da se sad vec malo prejako pocelo vrijedjati i generalizirati, pa cu ja zakljucati topic da to ne bi stvarno otislo predaleko.

----------

